# Abstimmung "Das schönste Userbike 2009" Kategorie SingleSpeeder



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

Die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 04.05.09 bis 19.05.09 nach folgendem Schema.

Jeder Forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro Kategorie drei Stimmen, die in klassischer Gold, Silber, Bronze oder 1.2.3. Manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, Platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die Kategorie.*


Die Abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(Wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. )


*Kelme*
GT Avalanche "RennFresse"




Antrieb.
Das Foto ist irgendwie unscharf geworden 




Cockpit in Sparausführung




Mein Wunschfoto, weil es von der artgerechten Benutzung Zeugnis ablegt.




Mein Erstlingswerk, das leider im vergangenen Jahr drei Wochen zu spät fertig wurde.
Basis ist ein GT Avalanche, der im Rahmen der Neulackierung (gepulvert bei Götz) von allen überflüssigen Zuganschlägen befreit wurde.
Die Naben beide von White und hinten eine wundervolle ENO excentric, die trotz vertikaler Ausfallenden das Spannen der Kette ohne Kettenspanner erlaubt.
Die einfachen AVID SD-Bremshebel werden über NOKONS mit den V-Brakes verbunden. Vorne mit "Schriftzug" bei den roten und schwarzen Perlchen .
Die Teile für Antrieb und Lenkzentrale sind eine Mischung als alt und neu. Die Race Face-Kurbel ist ein Gebrauchtkauf, der über das LX-Vierkantinnenlager eine einfache Einstellmöglichkeit der Kettenlinie über die Achslänge erlaubt. Am Kurbelstern wurden zwischenzeitlich nach diversen Hinweisen die inneren Löcher für die Kettenblattschrauben auch gefüllt.
Steueratz und Sattelklemme von HOPE. Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze aus der Race Face Evolve Reihe. Griffe: Race Face Good 'n Evil. Sattel ein gut gelagerter Flite Titanium Kevlar.
Die kleine Baustelle werdet ihr sicher schnell finden, aber ich fahre das Teil zu gerne.


*hoeckle*
Komplett




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Rahmen: Xizang 1998
Gabel: Sid Race
Felgen: Maic X517 Ceramic, Titanspeichen
Naben: Hügi
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Scott
Lenker: Truvativ
Bremsen: MachineTech Zeroflex 
Sattelstütze: Easton EA70
Sattelbolzen: GT
Sattel: Flite Evo2
Innenlager: BB-UN 70
Kurbel: Goldtec
Blätter: Goldtec TiNi beschichtet
Ritzel: Fouriers
Reifen: Schwalbe RR
Griffe: Spank


*versus*
Seite




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Teileliste





*Hoerni*
Die Seitenansicht:




Der Antrieb:




Das Cockpit:




Mein Ahead Deckel - take it easy Baby




Das Bike - bzw. den Rahmen habe ich letztes Jahr für einen kleinen Taler in USA erworben. 
Den Lack habe ich in Teilen aufgefrischt und in Teilen neu aufgetragen
Aufgebaut ist das Bike als Single Speed mit einer 2001er Marzocchi Bomber Z2, der Atom Race Variante
Kurbeleinheit sowie alle Schnellspanner  "Speed Tec", 
Die Übersetzung ist 2:1, 32:16 
Bremsanlage: Avid Ultimate 
Laufräder  gute Hügi Compacts mit Mavic 217 Ceramic Felgen, DT 2,0-1,8 Speichen, robusten Messignippeln und ewig guten Ritchey Z-Max Reifen 
Steuersatz - King, what else!
Vorbau und Sattelstütze: Control Tech



*tomasius*
Seite







Antrieb





Cockpit





Wunsch





Teileliste


----------



## Stemmel (4. Mai 2009)

Dann will ich mal beginnen: 

1. Kelme (dieses Rad ist soooo schön und fast hätte ich diese Farbe auch gewählt. Und Profi-Fotos machen eben auch etwas her) 

2. Versus (ich glaub, ich seh rot!) 

3. Hoerni (schlicht schwarz...)

*keine Änderung bei der Abstimmung, es bleibt dabei!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

dann will ich auch mal....................


1.kelme....................nicht zu schlagen das gefährt.
2.hoerni....................was für eine schlanke schwarze schönheit
3.versus...................ein in der schweiz lebender sieht rot.


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

1. versus - man begehrt was man nicht hat, in dem fall den roten rahmen... 
2. kelme - erinnert mich als rennsportfan an die guten zeiten...
3. hoerni - schön die linie durchgezogen...


*geändert! *


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Mai 2009)

1 ->  Kelme
2 ->  tomasius
3 ->  versus


----------



## planetsmasher (4. Mai 2009)

war ja leicht:

1 -> Kelme
2 -> Versus
3 -> hoerni

bleibt unverändert.


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. Mai 2009)

1 hoeckle
2 kelme
3 hoerni

Titan
Aber Kettenspanner find ich net hübsch..


----------



## tomasius (4. Mai 2009)

Schwierig, schwierig! 

1. versus 
2. hoeckle
3. Kelme

Laufe ich eigentlich außerhalb der Wertung? 

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Mai 2009)

Meine Favoriten:

1 = Kelme

2 = Hoerni

3 = hoeckle


----------



## no name2606 (4. Mai 2009)

neu


1.versus ( die farbe ist es...)
2.kelme ( liebe zum detei )
3.hoeckle (währe platz eins, wen man die rahmen farbe ausgenutzt hätte um titan teile zu verbauen. der rahmen schreit ja förmlich danach)


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Mai 2009)

1.hoernie
2.tomasius
3.versus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2009)

1. Kelme
2. Höckle
3. Hoerni

Neu: Es bleibt wie es ist!


----------



## Tiensy (4. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. hoerni
3. Kelme


----------



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

*Ein riesen großes Sorry!!!
Mir ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler passiert. Ich habe den SingleSpeeder von tomasius in den Postings übersehen. 

Ich möchte alle bitten ggf. entweder ihre Postings mit der Bemerkung "neu" zu ändern bzw. neu abzustimmen (mit entsprechender Bemerkung.)
*


----------



## Ketterechts (4. Mai 2009)

1. Hoerni 
2. Tomasius
3. Kelme


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius
2. hoerni
3. hoeckle


----------



## kingmoe (4. Mai 2009)

1. Kelme
2. Hoerni
3. Tomasius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2009)

1. Hoerni
2. versus
3. hoeckle


----------



## laxerone (4. Mai 2009)

1. kelme
2. tomasius
3. verus


----------



## burschilan (4. Mai 2009)

1. Versus
2. Kelme
3.Tomasius


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Mai 2009)

1. Kelme
2. tomasius
3. versus


----------



## muttipullover (4. Mai 2009)

1. Versus - Da war es wieder, das Rot. Sehr, sehr, sehr ... schön.
2. Kelme - Schöner Aufbau.
3. Tomasius - Coole Klassikkarre.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius
2. Kelme
3. hoerni


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Mai 2009)

1. Tomasius
2. Kelme
3. hoeckle


----------



## Spaltinho (4. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius
2. Hoerni
3. Kelme


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2009)

1. kelme  ohne worte...schönheit braucht das nicht
2. versus   schön schöner versus bikes
3. tomasius zeitlos schön


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius
2. hoerni
3. hoeckle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (5. Mai 2009)

1. Kelme
2. tomasius
3. versus


----------



## Kruko (5. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle
2. tomasius
3. hoerni


----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2009)

1 Kelme
2 tomasius
3 Hoerni


----------



## Raule83 (5. Mai 2009)

1. Kelme
2. Tomasius
3. Versus


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2009)

Ich kann den Post 9 nicht mehr ändern, darum hier *neu*

1 = Tomasius

2 = Kelme

3 = Hoerni


----------



## gt-kolli (5. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle

2. Kelme

3. Hoerni


----------



## timorino (5. Mai 2009)

1. Versus
2. Hoerni
3. Kelme


----------



## MUD´doc (5. Mai 2009)

1. Tomasius
2. Kelme 
3. Versus


----------



## neuroncrust (6. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle
2. hoerni
3. kelme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (6. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius
2. hoeckle
3. hoerni


----------



## Syborg (6. Mai 2009)

1. - Tomasius
2. - versus
3. - Kelme


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2009)

1. hoerni - schöner gehts kaum 
2. kelme - kein doller rahmen, aber toll aufgebaut und hart geritten 
3. tomasius - soon i discovered, that this rock thing was true...


----------



## chrrup150 (6. Mai 2009)

1. Tomasius
2. Kelme
3. Versus


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius
2. hoerni
3. kelme


----------



## Beaufighter (7. Mai 2009)

1. kelme
2. tomasius
3. hoerni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (7. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius
2. Kelme
3. Hoerni


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2009)

1. Kelme
2. versus
3. tomasius


----------



## StylesDavis (7. Mai 2009)

1 hoeckle
2 kelme
3 hoerni


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius
2. hoeckle
3. versus


----------



## argh (15. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius
2. hoerni
3. hoeckle


----------



## DefektesKind (16. Mai 2009)

1.tomasius
2.kelme
3.hoeckle


----------



## maatik (19. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius - ohne Worte
2. Hoerni - elegant
3. versus - nächstes Jahr bitte komplett in rot


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius - das einzige Rad ohne überzählige Bremsaufnahme... 
2. versus - arg rot, aber dennoch irgendwie schön... 
3. hoeckle - Ti ist immer fein...


----------



## elsepe (19. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius
2. hoerni
3. hoeckle


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

1) Kelme
2) Tomasius
3) Hoerni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Mai 2009)

1. Kelme
2. Tomasius
3. Hoerni


----------



## bonebreaker666 (19. Mai 2009)

1. tomasius
2. versus
3. Kelme


----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-ler!! 
Die Möglichkeit abzustimmen ist nun beendet.
Bitte gebt mir etwas Zeit zur Auswertung, da ich momentan beruflich sehr eingespannt bin. Ich werde mich sputen...
Gruß Insa


----------

